# I'm a celeb. get me out of here



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

I think it is a disgrace that Katie Price is going back into the jungle and going to get 3 times as much money as the others .I really think she is little more than a s_ _ _ t and certainly not an example for young women and ought to be ashamed of herself by her lifestyle and the way she treats her children ! . 
GEOMAR


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

She is just a hard faced selfish business woman.
Woe betide any man that stands in her way.
They are just disposables.

dave p

I am getting fed up with these cheap to produce lack lustre shows.

Maybe we should have it full of politicians

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Where does the queue start for the disposibles. 8) 

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Katie Price has reportedly been tempted back into 'I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here!' by a £450,000 pay cheque.

Why are they having people that already have been in there.?
they only have people who;s careers are already dieing. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like to see Mr Andre as a surprise guest, now that might even persuade me to watch it, but I doubt it.

Kev.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont even know why shes famous. Do other blokes actually find her attractive? I dont. No real figure and plastic football boobs and shes really ugly. Made her career out of being a Glam model. Why? I suppose Im lucky though as I married the most beautiful woman in the world.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd like to see Mr Andre as a surprise guest, now that might even persuade me to watch it, but I doubt it.
> 
> Kev.


You know that could be on the cards I never thought of that :wink:


----------

